# Where does algae come from in the first place?



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

everywhere
tap water, fish poop, fish food
under the right humidity probably the air you breathe. i personally think black alage is present in my tap water, i dont get any other kind in my tank... ever. i got hair algae once from a new fish.
and i have noticed a 2 1 micron filters run in series on water change day reduces my chances of black algae significantly. 
dont forget new plants u get, snails, etc


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

so if I set up a new tank, with only things that are dry, and 10x dose the water with excel, a day before i add it to the tank. i could run my my lights 24/7 and never get algae? so long as i never add anything?


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Algae manage to grow in temporary pools just about everywhere there is water and light for a few days. 

How do they get there?

Angelfish clearly do not.

You have to be able to get to the new habitat, algae are very very good, better than plants in this regard. 

Spores/wind etc.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

Aquatic Delight said:


> so if I set up a new tank, with only things that are dry, and 10x dose the water with excel, a day before i add it to the tank. i could run my my lights 24/7 and never get algae? so long as i never add anything?


i doubt it, 3 days later u'll have something growing


----------



## chew (May 18, 2012)

So theoretically if it was in a completely sealed environment with no spores present you could leave the lights on 24/7?


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

chew said:


> So theoretically if it was in a completely sealed environment with no spores present you could leave the lights on 24/7?


If you used pure water, yeah. Spores are in the tap, too.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

chew said:


> So theoretically if it was in a completely sealed environment with no spores present you could leave the lights on 24/7?


A sterile tank full of water sealed? Sure.
Let me know how well of an aquarium that will make.


----------

